# Skype:  Mikrofon geht nicht mehr! [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich hab seit gestern das Problem dass das Mikrofon nicht mehr in Skype funzt...

In Mumble funzt das Mikro aber und ich komm definitiv ned auf den Fehler...

Hab schon qt und alle emul-linux Pakete gedowngraded und so ziemlich alle Einstellungen probiert aber ohne Erfolg...

Ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen...

Btw. Nutze nur ALSA

Infos:

```
gentoo pycoder # cat /etc/make.conf | grep ALSA

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks ioplug plug iec958 ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm softvol"

gentoo pycoder #

```

```
gentoo pycoder # amixer                                                                                                                                                

Simple mixer control 'Master',0                                                                                                                                        

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum                                                                                                    

  Playback channels: Mono                                                                                                                                              

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39                                                                                                                                              

  Mono: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]                                                                                                                               

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0                                                                                                                                     

  Capabilities: pswitch penum                                                                                                                                          

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Mono:                                                                                                                                                                

  Front Left: Playback [on]                                                                                                                                            

  Front Right: Playback [on]                                                                                                                                           

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0                                                                                                                                           

  Capabilities: pvolume penum                                                                                                                                          

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255                                                                                                                                             

  Mono:                                                                                                                                                                

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]                                                                                                                             

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]                                                                                                                            

Simple mixer control 'Front',0                                                                                                                                         

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum                                                                                                                                  

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39                                                                                                                                              

  Mono:                                                                                                                                                                

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]                                                                                                                         

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]                                                                                                                        

Simple mixer control 'Front Line',0                                                                                                                                    

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum                                                                                                                                  

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31                                                                                                                                              

  Mono:                                                                                                                                                                

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]                                                                                                                         

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]                                                                                                                        

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic',0                                                                                                                                     

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum                                                                                                                                  

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31                                                                                                                                              

  Mono:                                                                                                                                                                

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]                                                                                                                       

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]                                                                                                                      

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic Boost',0                                                                                                                               

  Capabilities: volume penum                                                                                                                                           

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                           

  Limits: 0 - 3                                                                                                                                                        

  Front Left: 3 [100%]                                                                                                                                                 

  Front Right: 3 [100%]                                                                                                                                                

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0                                                                                                                                      

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum                                                                                                                                  

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39                                                                                                                                              

  Mono:                                                                                                                                                                

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]                                                                                                                         

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]                                                                                                                        

Simple mixer control 'Center',0                                                                                                                                        

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum                                                                                                    

  Playback channels: Mono                                                                                                                                              

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39                                                                                                                                              

  Mono: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]                                                                                                                               

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0                                                                                                                                           

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum                                                                                                    

  Playback channels: Mono                                                                                                                                              

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39                                                                                                                                              

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [-58.50dB] [off]                                                                                                                               

Simple mixer control 'Side',0                                                                                                                                          

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum                                                                                                                                  

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39                                                                                                                                              

  Mono:                                                                                                                                                                

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-58.50dB] [off]                                                                                                                         

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-58.50dB] [off]                                                                                                                        

Simple mixer control 'Line',0                                                                                                                                          

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum                                                                                                                                  

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31                                                                                                                                              

  Mono:                                                                                                                                                                

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]                                                                                                                         

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]                                                                                                                        

Simple mixer control 'CD',0                                                                                                                                            

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum                                                                                                                                  

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31                                                                                                                                              

  Mono:                                                                                                                                                                

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]                                                                                                                        

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]                                                                                                                       

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0                                                                                                                                           

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum                                                                                                                                  

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31                                                                                                                                              

  Mono:                                                                                                                                                                

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]                                                                                                                       

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [off]                                                                                                                      

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0                                                                                                                                     

  Capabilities: volume penum                                                                                                                                           

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                           

  Limits: 0 - 3                                                                                                                                                        

  Front Left: 3 [100%]                                                                                                                                                 

  Front Right: 3 [100%]                                                                                                                                                

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0                                                                                                                                        

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined penum                                                                                                                   

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39                                                                                                                                              

  Mono:                                                                                                                                                                

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]                                                                                                                        

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]                                                                                                                       

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Default PCM',0                                                                                                                            

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum                                                                                                                           

  Playback channels: Mono                                                                                                                                              

  Mono: Playback [on]                                                                                                                                                  

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback Source',0                                                                                                                        

  Capabilities: enum                                                                                                                                                   

  Items: 'PCM' 'ADC1' 'ADC2' 'ADC3'                                                                                                                                    

  Item0: 'PCM'                                                                                                                                                         

Simple mixer control 'Beep',0                                                                                                                                          

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum                                                                                                    

  Playback channels: Mono                                                                                                                                              

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15                                                                                                                                              

  Mono: Playback 15 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]                                                                                                                              

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0                                                                                                                                           

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum                                                                                                                                  

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                          

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31                                                                                                                                              

  Mono:                                                                                                                                                                

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]                                                                                                                         

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]                                                                                                                        

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0                                                                                                                                       

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum                                                                                                                                  

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                           

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54                                                                                                                                               

  Front Left: Capture 54 [100%] [22.50dB] [on]                                                                                                                         

  Front Right: Capture 54 [100%] [22.50dB] [on]                                                                                                                        

Simple mixer control 'Capture',1                                                                                                                                       

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum                                                                                                                                  

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                           

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54                                                                                                                                               

  Front Left: Capture 54 [100%] [22.50dB] [off]                                                                                                                        

  Front Right: Capture 54 [100%] [22.50dB] [off]                                                                                                                       

Simple mixer control 'Capture',2                                                                                                                                       

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum                                                                                                                                  

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right                                                                                                                           

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 54 [100%] [22.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 54 [100%] [22.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Analog Mix',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Digital',0

  Capabilities: cvolume penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 120

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [-30.00dB]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [-30.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0

  Capabilities: cenum

  Items: 'Mic' 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'Front Line' 'CD' 'Aux' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',1

  Capabilities: cenum

  Items: 'Mic' 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'Front Line' 'CD' 'Aux' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',2

  Capabilities: cenum

  Items: 'Mic' 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'Front Line' 'CD' 'Aux' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mic'

gentoo pycoder #

```

```
gentoo pycoder # ls -la /dev/ | grep audio

crw-rw----  1 root audio  14,  12 21. Feb 19:46 adsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio  14,   4 21. Feb 19:46 audio

crw-rw----  1 root audio  14,   3 21. Feb 19:46 dsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio  14,   0 21. Feb 19:46 mixer

crw-rw----  1 root audio  14,   1 21. Feb 19:46 sequencer

crw-rw----  1 root audio  14,   8 21. Feb 19:46 sequencer2

```

```
pycoder@gentoo ~ $ groups

wheel audio cdrom video cdrw users plugdev pycoder

pycoder@gentoo ~ $

```

```

gentoo pycoder # equery l emul*

 * Searching for emul* ...

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20100220:0

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20100220:0

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20100220:0

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20091231:0

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20100220:0

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20100220:0

gentoo pycoder #

```

```
gentoo pycoder # equery l alsa*

 * Searching for alsa* ...

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.22-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.22:0

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.22-r1:0.9

gentoo pycoder #

```

```
gentoo pycoder # equery l skype

 * Searching for skype ...

[IP-] [  ] net-im/skype-2.1.0.81:0

gentoo pycoder #

```

```
gentoo pycoder # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_dummy           1287  0

snd_seq_oss            26437  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5292  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                47445  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4869  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            37875  0

snd_mixer_oss          13798  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_analog    67704  1

nvidia               9510367  38

snd_hda_intel          20562  5

snd_hda_codec          51232  2 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                68808  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17302  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

i2c_nforce2             5328  0

evdev                   8328  7

snd                    51142  18 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5167  1 snd

i2c_core               17200  2 nvidia,i2c_nforce2

snd_page_alloc          6721  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

fuse                   56055  0

scsi_wait_scan           655  0

gentoo pycoder #

```

----------

## SvenFischer

Da ich mehrer Mikrofone habe (Soundkarte, Webcam, AMD Ati Grafikkarte (warum auch immer)), sollte man in den Skype Einstellungen auch das richtige Mikrofon auswählen, wenn möglich!?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Da ich mehrer Mikrofone habe (Soundkarte, Webcam, AMD Ati Grafikkarte (warum auch immer)), sollte man in den Skype Einstellungen auch das richtige Mikrofon auswählen, wenn möglich!?

 

Skype hab ich schon alles Durchprobiert aber bekomme keinen Ton.... Zu mal vor dem "Ausfall" stand alles auf "Default".  :Sad: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hat sich erlerdigt...

Nach dem löschen von:

.config

.local

.Skype

.kde4

/tmp/*

/var/temp/kde*

ging das Mikro in Skype wieder...

Weshalb auch immer 

Trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

----------

